# settlement conference scheduled



## minnesota59 (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a settlement conference scheduled for this week… does anyone know what I should do to prepare? 

A "smallish" update. Since my estranged husband moved in with his whatever she is, he has continued to ask to have a "conversation with me" saying he has no agenda... I have informed my atty, she tells me that yes indeed, he DOES have an agenda. He has come out to the house many times stating that because he is on the mortgage he is allowed to and "might even stay". My atty sent his atty a letter stating that he needs to give me advanced notice, and it needs to be mutually agreed upon. On Tuesday evening, he called saying he was planning on coming here and sleeping in the garage!!(overnight? where was he planning on showering??) "Its time" he texted to my daughter. I responded to him verbally that no, I am not agreeing to you doing that, and that if he did I would call the police. He showed up anyway!!! I refused to answer when he came knocking at the door…he left.
Before my atty sent the letter,the times he has been out here he has been mostly drinking/drunk. He always wants to engage me in conversations when all I want him to do is leave me ALONE. I've told him that talking with him makes me literally sick to my stomach..but how does that get through to someone who has been drinking?? It's bad enough that we work in the same building and I am forced to see him at times during the day…


----------

